# Overclocking without cooling



## dangerman (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a crappy X300 with 128MB memory and i don't want to spend (and don't have) monies on buying anything, so when I heard that one can overclock by just using a program, I decided to try it out.

I tried overclocking it using Ati Tools to 400MHz(core) and the stock frequency is 324. The max is 463(well, it made the card crash and i had 2 restart).

Would this make the card melt/catch fire/fry when I'm sniping in Battlefield 2?


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 15, 2005)

It wont fry your card, well it shouldn't, very slim chance that it would. But if you get random crashes, you could bet that it because of heat. Even if you get a 80mm fan to blow air over the heatsink, it would help a great deal.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2005)

i bought an 80mm fan 2 weeks ago put it in front of my 9250 and got an extra 20mhz out of it..it could go higher but i always back it down


----------



## G3n3®@1 (Oct 16, 2005)

i usually back my max oces by 5 mhz just to be safe


----------

